# Seidio Vitreo - Tempered Glass Shatterproof Screen Protector



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

This was the first time I have put my hands on a shatterproof, tempered glass screen protector. Needless to say I was very interested to see how it was. First impression was a wow factor with how thick the Vitreo is compared to the every day screen protector. The Vitreo does not bend much.

The preparation before the installation has been my favorite out of the MANY screen protector installations. I have never installed a screen protector that has an alcohol wipe as part of the process. What I discovered is that the wipe easily clears residue or dust off the screen. The cloth wipe is high quality and compliments the alcohol wipe leaving no lint at all. I have used some cloth wipes and seemed like it left the screen with more dust than prior to wiping. So if anything this was my favorite part of the installation.
It took me two attempts to place the Vitreo on the Note 2 correctly. Because the Vitreo has tapered edges (curved), the Vitreo must placed just right. Otherwise air bubbles will push up the glass. The second try worked like a charm. No air, dust or lint trapped between the Vitreo or the screen. Looks nice.

The Vitreo, even though, raised above the screen a bit still works great with a flip cover style case. The edges do not go all the way to the edge of the phone's body, which means that most cases will be compatible. Seidio makes the Vitreo to work with their cases.
The functionality was great. I performed a swiping, texting and Swype Keyboard test and all the tests worked great. The screen was still responsive and fluid.
Other nice detail is that the screen is literally fingerprint and smudge resistant. I tried to put fingerprints on the screen and I could not see anything. The screen will look great all the time.
Now I am still not brave enough (or can afford to break a device) to fully test out the shatterproof technology. So check out Seidio's specs and descriptions of the tests they put the Vitreo through.
I gave a Vitreo to a friend of mine and he dropped the phone and it saved his phone's screen. 










YouTube video of the installation and review


----------



## Feine (May 20, 2013)

Very awesome! I was wondering about these things. Thanks for the info!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gnex0422 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thats sick thanks man!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------

